# Which Bach solo keyboard work?



## Guest

So I am making my way through the comprehensive Hanssler Edition Bachakademie collection, and I thought I would pose this question:

Of the solo keyboard works, which do you enjoy the most?

Just to clarify a little, I'm referring to those works written specifically for solo, non-organ keyboard instruments - whether that be a clavichord, a fortepiano, a harpsichord, etc. For the purposes of this, I will also allow the Art of Fugue to be included as an option - who knows exactly for what it was written, but it certainly functions very well as a solo keyboard work.

Is it the Goldberg Variations, the Partitas, the French Suites, English Suites, Italian Concerto, WTC, or any of the other works?

For me, I enjoy most of them, but if there is any one work, not only from Bach, but from anybody, that I return to frequently, it would have to be the Goldberg Variations. From the first time I heard Glenn Gould's recording of this work (yes, in spite of the fact that I criticize him, I own his '80's recording, and it was the first one I owned), I was hooked. I have this work from multiple performers, on harpsichord, piano, organ, viola ensemble (Fretwork), and harp. When I was initially told to try this work, I was skeptical - at the time I thought I only liked Beethoven's piano sonatas, symphonies, and Mozart's piano concertos. What could possibly be interesting about a work that comprised simply numerous variations on a simple theme? I was very pleasantly surprised. I enjoy all the recordings I have, and listen to them all still, but my favorite remains Murray Perahia's recording. Sorry, Gould fans.

So what does it for you? Which solo keyboard work of Bach's speaks the most to you?


----------



## Guest

Do Busoni's transcriptions count? If so, then the Chaconne in d minor and the various Preludes and Fugues. For non-transcriptions, then then 6th Partita in e minor.


----------



## elgar's ghost

As the AoF is allowed then it's that plus the '48', the Goldbergs and the Toccatas (probably in that order).


----------



## Bulldog

1. WTC
2. Goldberg Variations
3. Art of Fugue
4. French Suites
5. French Overture
6. Partitas
7. Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue
8. Italian Concerto
9. English Suites
10.Toccatas


----------



## Ravndal

I love the toccatas. Check out c minor, e minor and d major.


----------



## DrKilroy

I really like the Italian Concerto.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Winterreisender

I really like the Italian Concerto also! That is the piece I will often put on when I have 10 minutes or so to spare! If I want something longer I will go for Goldberg. The WTC is great as well but sometimes too long to know what to do with! In each case, I prefer harpsichord versions, and particularly enjoy Pieter Jan Belder's interpretation.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I too like the Italian Concerto, then the Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue is a wonderful piece, I'm particularly fond of George Malcolm's performance on a wonderful Decca CD "The World of the Harpsichord". With reference to the WTC, I wonder of one could use the same idea which Chopin had for his Preludes? He intended them to be used individually as prefaces to larger works, so when listening to something on piano or harpsichord, play one of the preludes and fugues in the appropriate key from the WTC beforehand. I can't imagine Bach envisaged sitting straight through either volume at a single sitting. I love Edwin Fischer in the WTC. there's a humanity about his performance that I really like. Likewise I really enjoy Wilhelm Kempff in the Goldbergs- but also Wanda Landowska. Kempff's Bach transcriptions are very enjoyable too, but like Kontrapunctus above, I must put in a plea for Busoni's transcriptions, especially the Chaconne and the Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C. I'm sure JSB with his love of rearranging would have approved.

I knew I'd forgotten something, the French Suites played by Thurston Dart (clavichord).


----------



## Mandryka

One thing I really like by Bach is the little preludes BWV 553 - 560. Harald Vogel plays them on a clavichord and I just find the whole thing irresistable, charming.

There's also a keyboard sonata that I like, BWV 964, which may not be by Bach in fact, or may be a transcription of something. 

i'm also really fond of some things from more major pieces - the astonishing chromatic B minor fugue from WTC 1, and the slow movements from the 4th partita (at least when Gould plays them.) This week I've been addicted to Leonhardt's DHM Goldberg Variations so I guess that's a favourite too. It's certainly an amazing thing.


----------



## LancsMan

Book Two of the WTC and the Goldberg Variations are pretty evenly matched in my book.


----------



## GioCar

Both books of the Wohltemperierte Clavier for sure.


----------



## kv466

For me, it's all about the e-minor toccata bwv914 but if Murray is who does it for _you_ then I'm not quite sure you even get the Great Father of Harmony so this all may be futile. Of course, I love all of the usual suspects mentioned but that is the piece that, for me, best answers your question and most resonates with me.


----------



## Bulldog

Mandryka said:


> One thing I really like by Bach is the little preludes BWV 553 - 560. Harald Vogel plays them on a clavichord and I just find the whole thing irresistable, charming.


Agreed. Versions from van Asperen and Watchorn are also top-notch. In fact, I'd say Watchorn is the best.


----------



## Schumann

The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1 and the 6 Keyboard Partitas.


----------



## Novelette

Schumann said:


> The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1 and the 6 Keyboard Partitas.


Your name and avatar are superb. Had I only thought that the former were available when I first signed up for TC... :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Novelette said:


> Your name and avatar are superb. Had I only thought that the former were available when I first signed up for TC... :tiphat:


I think "Schumanniac" is still available...


----------



## Novelette

Mahlerian said:


> I think "Schumanniac" is still available...


Ack! Now I'm tempted to pull an illicit double registration!


----------



## tdc

If we can count the WTC as a "work" I'll go with that. I like them all, but I have to agree with the OP that Gould is not the best in Bach. Most fans of Gould I think even acknowledge that his performances are 'unique' or in other words we are hearing as much Gould as we are Bach. So I don't think liking Gould is indicative of having any profound insight into Bach's music, its more about liking Gould. I prefer the Toccatas and the Goldbergs played on harpsichord myself. As far as these two works are concerned personally I'm quite happy with the versions by Menno van Delft and Pieter-Jan Belder on the Brilliant Classics box set.


----------



## KenOC

tdc said:


> If we can count the WTC as a "work" I'll go with that.


If we count the books separately, then they take #1 and #2. Which place for which I'm not quite sure!

Much as I love Gould, the new Schiff gives him some real hot competition.


----------



## shangoyal

I got into Bach with the Goldbergs, and I love them very dearly and keep coming back to them.

Right now, just discovering his keyboard music more attentively and the WTC is very very good - it's tough to see how anything can top it 

And, I like Bach played on harpsichord - I think it retains a little part of the initial plan, plus, pardon the expression, but the harpsichord sounds more divine.


----------



## Guest

kv466 said:


> For me, it's all about the e-minor toccata bwv914 but if Murray is who does it for _you_ then I'm not quite sure you even get the Great Father of Harmony so this all may be futile. Of course, I love all of the usual suspects mentioned but that is the piece that, for me, best answers your question and most resonates with me.


This is going to blow your mind, but I also like Perahia's recordings of the English Suites and the keyboard concertos.


----------



## Mandryka

Bulldog said:


> Agreed. Versions from van Asperen and Watchorn are also top-notch. In fact, I'd say Watchorn is the best.


Where is that Watchorn performance? I know his CD of the preludes BWV 924, but not BWV 553



Bulldog said:


> 5. French Overture


This is a piece of music I've never really explored. Maybe you could suggest some good performances?


----------



## tdc

Schiff's French Overture sounds pretty great to my ears.


----------



## Bulldog

Mandryka said:


> Where is that Watchorn performance? I know his CD of the preludes BWV 924, but not BWV 553
> 
> This is a piece of music I've never really explored. Maybe you could suggest some good performances?


For the French Overture, Suzuki is my benchmark.

Concerning the Little Preludes, I'm confused by your comments. Using "Little Preludes", I assumed you were talking about the Little Preludes 933 etc. But I think that you are concerned with the organ preludes/fugues BWV 553 etc.

Also, the only Vogel recording of BWV 553-560 I know of is on Loft Recordings where he plays the organ. Maybe you have a different recording or something from an internet source.


----------



## Ukko

The Goldbergs by several people, WTC Bk2 by Schepkin, Bk1 by Loesser - all on piano.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

For me, I enjoy most of them, but if there is any one work, not only from Bach, but from anybody, that I return to frequently, it would have to be the Goldberg Variations. From the first time I heard Glenn Gould's recording of this work (yes, in spite of the fact that I criticize him, I own his '80's recording, and it was the first one I owned), I was hooked. I have this work from multiple performers, on harpsichord, piano, organ, viola ensemble (Fretwork), and harp.

I certainly have more recordings of the Goldberg Variations than any other work by Bach... and quite possibly more than any other work by anybody. Among these I also have Fretwork's as well as the Emerson Quartet's version, the version on Harp, another on recorders, both of Gould's, Schiff's, Perahia's, Hewitt's, etc... I have far fewer recordings of the WTC. In spite of this, it is the WTC that I return to most of Bach's keyboard works. I'd probably own more versions of it if they weren't so damn expensive (4 discs).

While were on the question of the WTC, has anyone (moody?) heard and have an opinion of the WTC by Walter Gieseking? He was a master of Debussy and Ravel, but I see that the label, Newton Classics, has released his recordings of the WTC at a ridiculously cheap price.










Beside the Walter Gieseking I think the only recording that I don't have and that I definitely want is the second version by Andras Schiff.










What could possibly be interesting about a work that comprised simply numerous variations on a simple theme? I was very pleasantly surprised. I enjoy all the recordings I have, and listen to them all still, but my favorite remains Murray Perahia's recording. Sorry, Gould fans.

What's to be sorry about? I love Gould... I'm listening to him right now... but Perahia's Bach recordings are also something quite special.


----------



## KenOC

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Beside the Walter Gieseking I think the only recording that I don't have and that I definitely want is the second version by Andras Schiff.


Far be it from me to tell you how to spend your money, but...you NEED this.


----------



## Bulldog

StlukesguildOhio said:


> For me, I enjoy most of them, but if there is any one work, not only from Bach, but from anybody, that I return to frequently, it would have to be the Goldberg Variations. From the first time I heard Glenn Gould's recording of this work (yes, in spite of the fact that I criticize him, I own his '80's recording, and it was the first one I owned), I was hooked. I have this work from multiple performers, on harpsichord, piano, organ, viola ensemble (Fretwork), and harp.
> 
> I certainly have more recordings of the Goldberg Variations than any other work by Bach... and quite possibly more than any other work by anybody. Among these I also have Fretwork's as well as the Emerson Quartet's version, the version on Harp, another on recorders, both of Gould's, Schiff's, Perahia's, Hewitt's, etc... I have far fewer recordings of the WTC. In spite of this, it is the WTC that I return to most of Bach's keyboard works. I'd probably own more versions of it if they weren't so damn expensive (4 discs).
> 
> While were on the question of the WTC, has anyone (moody?) heard and have an opinion of the WTC by Walter Gieseking? He was a master of Debussy and Ravel, but I see that the label, Newton Classics, has released his recordings of the WTC at a ridiculously cheap price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beside the Walter Gieseking I think the only recording that I don't have and that I definitely want is the second version by Andras Schiff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could possibly be interesting about a work that comprised simply numerous variations on a simple theme? I was very pleasantly surprised. I enjoy all the recordings I have, and listen to them all still, but my favorite remains Murray Perahia's recording. Sorry, Gould fans.
> 
> What's to be sorry about? I love Gould... I'm listening to him right now... but Perahia's Bach recordings are also something quite special.


Concerning Gieseking's WTC, I'm not a big fan. The sound ranges from pretty bad to lousy. Now a great performance can easily overcome poor sound, but Gieseking does not overcome. With a composer such as Schumann, Gieseking always overcomes.

I keep reading on this board that Perahia's Bach is really special. I have to disagree. I own all his Bach recordings, not that there are so many of them. Not once have I been bowled over by any of them. Perahia is a great pianist, but I don't find he has special insights into Bach (his English Suites is the best of the bunch). Perahia is special when it comes to Mozart's piano concertos.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> If we count the books separately, then they take #1 and #2. Which place for which I'm not quite sure!
> 
> Much as I love Gould, the new Schiff gives him some real hot competition.


I have heard the earlier Schiff recordings of the 48, and enjoyed them. With all the talk, I am tempted to try his new recording. Currently I have both books by Robert Levin on Hanssler, and book 1 by Kirkpatrick on a clavichord.


----------



## KenOC

DrMike said:


> I have heard the earlier Schiff recordings of the 48, and enjoyed them. With all the talk, I am tempted to try his new recording. Currently I have both books by Robert Levin on Hanssler, and book 1 by Kirkpatrick on a clavichord.


DrMike, I liked Schiff's earlier recording well enough, but found it nothing really to write home about. The new one is quite different. Suggest you read the Amazon reviews, which will give you some idea. Sadly, not cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Well-Tem...385705328&sr=8-1&keywords=bach+clavier+schiff


----------



## Mandryka

Bulldog said:


> For the French Overture, Suzuki is my benchmark.
> 
> Concerning the Little Preludes, I'm confused by your comments. Using "Little Preludes", I assumed you were talking about the Little Preludes 933 etc. But I think that you are concerned with the organ preludes/fugues BWV 553 etc.
> 
> Also, the only Vogel recording of BWV 553-560 I know of is on Loft Recordings where he plays the organ. Maybe you have a different recording or something from an internet source.


Sorry about the confusion about the "little" preludes

The Vogel CD I was thinking of is this one









I can well imagine Suzuki is good in the French Overture. I'll play it tonight.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

My two favorite Bach keyboard works would probably be the Goldberg Variations and the Art of the Fugue (if you consider it a keyboard work.) Some of my other favorites would be the Italian Concerto, the French Suites, the Partitas and the French Overture in B Minor. An underrated piece I really enjoy is the Prelude and Fughetta in E Minor BWV 900.


----------



## Bulldog

Mandryka said:


> Sorry about the confusion about the "little" preludes
> 
> The Vogel CD I was thinking of is this one
> 
> View attachment 29368
> 
> 
> I can well imagine Suzuki is good in the French Overture. I'll play it tonight.


Going over my past reviews, I found I had done one on this Vogel disc on Classical Net over 10 years ago. I praised the performances and pedal clavichord to the skies (rightly so).


----------



## kv466

DrMike said:


> This is going to blow your mind, but I also like Perahia's recordings of the English Suites and the keyboard concertos.


Touché!

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Some folks honestly and truly prefer the chopped beef to the filet or meatloaf to a Delmonico...and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Guest

kv466 said:


> Touché!
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: Some folks honestly and truly prefer the chopped beef to the filet or meatloaf to a Delmonico...and there's nothing wrong with that.


I absolutely agree. I can't stand the McDonald's Big Mac that is Glenn Gould.


----------



## Cosmos

Bach Originals:
Goldberg Variations
Partitas (it's a tie!)

Transcriptions:
Bach/Busoni - Chaconne in D minor
Bach/d'Albert - Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor


----------



## Guest

Cosmos said:


> Bach/d'Albert - Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor


Igor Zhukov's is good, too.


----------



## Mandryka

Cosmos said:


> Bach Originals:
> Goldberg Variations
> Partitas (it's a tie!)
> 
> Transcriptions:
> Bach/Busoni - Chaconne in D minor
> Bach/d'Albert - Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor


I used to really dislike the Bach/ Busoni Chaconne - you know I used to think that Busoni had reduced this extraordinary meditation on grief and death that JSB wrote to a bit of piano bravura.

Then I found the remarkable studio recording that Cherkassky made for HMV.


----------



## Novelette

I've always really enjoyed the Cembalo solo movement of Bach's Violin Sonata in G Major [BWV 1019A]. Talk about liberating the harpsichord from its customary obbligato role, although Bach rarely so relegated it in the first place in a chamber setting.


----------



## Mandryka

Novelette said:


> I've always really enjoyed the Cembalo solo movement of Bach's Violin Sonata in G Major [BWV 1019A]. Talk about liberating the harpsichord from its customary obbligato role, although Bach rarely so relegated it in the first place in a chamber setting.


Thanks for making the comment, although obvious now, I'd never drawn that connection between BWV 1019 and Brandenburg 5/i. Why did you chose BWV 1019a?


----------



## Alydon

If I were to be marooned on a desert island & could only take one complete piece of music it would be the WTC.


----------



## realdealblues

Goldberg Variations.

Perahia and Gould (81) are both indispensable for me on Piano.

On Harpsichord, Karl Richter's 1970 traversal is the tops for me.


----------



## MJongo

The Art of Fugue is my favorite overall, but only when played on strings or organ. If restricted to keyboard performances, then it would have to be the Goldberg Variations for me.


----------



## Corvus

Has anybody listened to the new recording of the Goldberg Variations by Jeremy Denk? I purchased this on Itunes last week and have listened to it several times. There is some fascinating video commentary at the end. I have many versions of the Goldberg Variations: Andras Schiff, Andreas Staier (harpsichord), Glen Gould, and David Jalbert, even a string version by Fretwork but Denk is my favorite. Somehow he makes the pieces sound more lively and interesting.


----------



## KenOC

Re Denk's Goldbergs: The recording has elicited some spirited conversation (I'm being polite here) an another forum. Some of the participants are around here. For myself, I like it a whole lot.

I also like Andreas Staier, on fortepiano (not harpsichord) and -- especially -- Glenn Gould.


----------



## hpowders

The 6 keyboard partitas, especially as played by Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## AfterHours

Goldberg Variations with Art of Fugue and WTC on its tail


----------



## Bettina

Goldberg Variations for me too. Every variation sounds so different, with such a range of styles and figurations, and yet they are all built on the same underlying chord progression. A sublime example of how unity and variety can coexist in perfect harmony.


----------



## jegreenwood

WTC for me. But I just bought a subscription to hear Angela Hewitt in recital next season. She'll be doing WTC 1 in one concert and the Goldbergs in another (and some of the Partitas in a third - I'll be hearing the others next week). I may re-assess after that.


----------



## AfterHours

Bettina said:


> Goldberg Variations for me too. Every variation sounds so different, with such a range of styles and figurations, and yet they are all built on the same underlying chord progression. A sublime example of how unity and variety can coexist in perfect harmony.


Agreed, and my favorite rendition is Andreas Staier's stunning harpsichord recording for Harmonia Mundi, which illuminates the range of styles and figurations you mention so strikingly, with such immediacy, with such liveliness and exotic, vivid color.


----------



## Quartetfore

The Goldbergs for me, and the Italian Concerto.


----------



## quietfire

Hard to choose. But if I had to choose only one collection of work, it would have to be WTC. 

So much variety in moods in the WTC pieces. Whereas in the partitas and other suites and other works, while I still love them, they are all have somewhat similar characteristics (all dances, ideas etc). So I cannot just choose the Partitas, or just the GV. I would be bored to death if I could only listen to them.


----------



## hpowders

It's really hard for me to choose between the Keyboard Partitas and WTC.

The WTC is such an enormous undertaking and dazzlingly impressive display of composing virtuosity, that for me, the WTC wins by the width of a harpsichord key.


----------



## LeBranko

WTC, Goldberg Variations are very close second


----------



## Animal the Drummer

To play: the Partita no.1 in B flat major. To listen to: that (especially when played by Dinu Lipatti) and the Goldbergs.


----------



## Bettina

Bettina said:


> Goldberg Variations for me too. Every variation sounds so different, with such a range of styles and figurations, and yet they are all built on the same underlying chord progression. A sublime example of how unity and variety can coexist in perfect harmony.


Re-reading this post of mine from several weeks ago, I'm suddenly starting to regret my vote for the Diabelli Variations over the Goldbergs in KenOC's current poll. I made such a persuasive case for the Goldbergs in the above post (if I do say so myself )- I now feel guilty about having betrayed this great work!! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Re-reading this post of mine from several weeks ago, I'm suddenly starting to regret my vote for the Diabelli Variations over the Goldbergs in KenOC's current poll. I made such a persuasive case for the Goldbergs in the above post (if I do say so myself )- I now feel guilty about having betrayed this great work!! :lol:


I am sure someone makes a new poll in the next few weeks.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Bettina said:


> Re-reading this post of mine from several weeks ago, I'm suddenly starting to regret my vote for the Diabelli Variations over the Goldbergs in KenOC's current poll. I made such a persuasive case for the Goldbergs in the above post (if I do say so myself )- I now feel guilty about having betrayed this great work!! :lol:


I respectfully suggest your regret is misplaced. Whether or not one prefers the Diabelli (I certainly don't, but that's by the by) your summary of the Goldbergs' qualities is bang on the money IMHO.


----------



## AfterHours

Bettina said:


> Re-reading this post of mine from several weeks ago, I'm suddenly starting to regret my vote for the Diabelli Variations over the Goldbergs in KenOC's current poll. I made such a persuasive case for the Goldbergs in the above post (if I do say so myself )- I now feel guilty about having betrayed this great work!! :lol:


Off with your head!! Thy betrayal shall be reckoned with!!


----------



## AfterHours

Pugg said:


> I am sure someone makes a new poll in the next few weeks.


Guaranteed! Maybe all this is being networked and coordinated by a committee headed by a denounced, banished user who has decided to "compose" these message boards, via various talkclassical opinion leaders, in a vast labyrinthine algorithm of variations that seem similar, but really aren't, and we are all just pawns in this intricate scheme of trials and tabulations! Revolt!


----------



## Pugg

AfterHours said:


> Guaranteed! Maybe all this is being networked and coordinated by a committee headed by a denounced, banished user who has decided to "compose" these message boards, via various talkclassical opinion leaders, in a vast labyrinthine algorithm of variations that seem similar, but really aren't, and we are all just pawns in this intricate scheme of trials and tabulations! Revolt!


I let you in on a secret, the Russian's are behind it all.


----------



## agoukass

The Goldberg Variations are definitely the work that I keep returning to over and over again. I've always enjoyed Glenn Gould's 1955 performance which is legendary in its own right. However, the one that I listen to is one that was made by Wilhelm Kempff. It's very different from Gould's. It is very warm and romantic, but not in a way. There's a slight lingering over the details and some of the returns are not played consistently, but it is a very satisfying interpretation overall. 

The Well Tempered Clavier is also a well worn favorite. I've been listening to the Richter recording for years.


----------



## silentio

agoukass said:


> The Goldberg Variations are definitely the work that I keep returning to over and over again. I've always enjoyed Glenn Gould's 1955 performance which is legendary in its own right. However, the one that I listen to is one that was made by Wilhelm Kempff. It's very different from Gould's. It is very warm and romantic, but not in a way. There's a slight lingering over the details and some of the returns are not played consistently, but it is a very satisfying interpretation overall.
> 
> *The Well-Tempered Clavier is also a well-worn favorite. I've been listening to the Richter recording for years*.


If you like Richter's approach, I suspect that you may enjoy Samuil Feinberg's playing a great deal! There is a brilliant remastering of his WTC released by Pristine Classical.

For me, my most favorite J.S.Bach "long" keyboard work would be either _WTC Book II_, or _The Art of the Fugue _(which has been superbly performed on the organ by Walcha Helmut and on the modern piano by Evgeni Koroliov).

For the "stand alone" keyboard work, I'm oscillating among the _4th Partita_, the _6th English suite_ or the _Overture in the French style, BWV 831_.


----------



## hpowders

Keyboard, for me, meaning harpsichord:

The Six Keyboard Partitas

Well Tempered Clavier Books One and Two

The Italian Concerto


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

If I can have some more I'd like the Goldbergs, Partitas & English suites on harpsichord


----------



## Tchaikov6

Well-Tempered Clavier, if I had to choose one.

English Suites, runner-up.


----------



## Marc

Top 3 (more or less ): _Die Kunst der Fuge_ - Clavier-Übung III ("Organ Mass") - 6 Partitas.

Favourite recordings: Lionel Rogg (organ) & Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord) - Wim van Beek - Masaaki Suzuki.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Marc said:


> Top 3 (more or less ): _Die Kunst der Fuge_ - Clavier-Übung III ("Organ Mass") - 6 Partitas.
> 
> Favourite recordings: Lionel Rogg (organ) & Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord) - Wim van Beek - Masaaki Suzuki.


For the Clavier-Übung III I thought that Ewald Kooiman on the Weingarten Gabler organ (OOP disc, you probably have it) was reaaaaaal satisfying. Bram Beekman, the one you showed me too. I also liked Jeremy Joseph. Sadly, the former 2 are OOP and the last one isn't easy to find.

I'd like to give van Beek and Bert Matter a try.


----------



## Marc

bioluminescentsquid said:


> For the Clavier-Übung III I thought that Ewald Kooiman on the Weingarten Gabler organ (OOP disc, you probably have it) was reaaaaaal satisfying. Bram Beekman, the one you showed me too. I also liked Jeremy Joseph. Sadly, the former 2 are OOP and the last one isn't easy to find.
> 
> I'd like to give van Beek and Bert Matter a try.


The best chance of getting the discs of Van Beek and Matter is probably through Boeijenga Music in Leeuwarden, NL.

https://www.boeijengamusic.com/en/j-s-bach-dritter-theil-der-clavier-uebung.html
https://www.boeijengamusic.com/en/dritter-teil-der-clavieruebung-j-s-bach.html


----------



## jegreenwood

silentio said:


> *If you like Richter's approach, I suspect that you may enjoy Samuil Feinberg's playing a great deal! There is a brilliant remastering of his WTC released by Pristine Classical.*
> 
> For me, my most favorite J.S.Bach "long" keyboard work would be either _WTC Book II_, or _The Art of the Fugue _(which has been superbly performed on the organ by Walcha Helmut and on the modern piano by Evgeni Koroliov).
> 
> For the "stand alone" keyboard work, I'm oscillating among the _4th Partita_, the _6th English suite_ or the _Overture in the French style, BWV 831_.


Love Feinberg's performance, but don't care at all for Pristine's remastering. The lower notes just boom out of my speakers. More than any other recording I own. I prefer an older Russian mastering with this cover art:









You can listen to it in Tidal. Spotify too (but search for *Samuel* Feinberg as per the cover art).


----------



## Mandryka

bioluminescentsquid said:


> For the Clavier-Übung III I thought that Ewald Kooiman on the Weingarten Gabler organ (OOP disc, you probably have it) was reaaaaaal satisfying. Bram Beekman, the one you showed me too. I also liked Jeremy Joseph. Sadly, the former 2 are OOP and the last one isn't easy to find.
> 
> I'd like to give van Beek and Bert Matter a try.


I think you should hear Matter in both CU3 and the Leipzig Chorales. I think they're quite challenging performances, tough, and the organ is enormous of course, it doesn't fit in a living room very easily. But since you made the post I listened to them again and I think they should be snapped up, if they haven't already disappeared.

Matter also recorded a CD of Magnificats, has anyone heard it?


----------



## Anankasmo

Toccatas
Goldberg-Variations
Variations in a minor


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

My favorite is always the one I am listening to at the moment.


----------



## hpowders

In real time: Still the WTC, played of course ONLY on harpsichord, where it belongs.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Oldhoosierdude said:


> My favorite is always the one I am listening to at the moment.


Same with me! Bach is just too good to choose one...

I can't believe I chose WTC back in Post 66. Everything by him is great.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> In real time: Still the WTC, played of course ONLY on harpsichord, where it belongs.


CPE Bach quoted his father as saying, "Some day, my boy, this music will be played as it should be -- on a _real_ piano, perhaps even a Steinway!"


----------



## memewaffle

Italian Concerto or Goldberg Variations. I'd say the Goldberg Variations have the upper hand; the most heavenly music I've ever heard.


----------



## haydnfan

My all time favorites are WTC book 2 and the Goldberg Variations. My current listening though is the English Suites. I've heard a couple live semi-recently and one caught me off guard on the radio that really got me.


----------



## premont

KenOC said:


> CPE Bach quoted his father as saying, "Some day, my boy, this music will be played as it should be -- on a _real_ piano, perhaps even a Steinway!"


Yes, but we also know, that CPE Bach wasn't always reliable. His own preference for the clavichord very much colored his memory of his fathers preferences.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Fortunately he could also fall back on his memory of his father acting as a demonstrator for early pianos and expressing his enthusiasm for them. :tiphat:


----------



## premont

Animal the Drummer said:


> Fortunately he could also fall back on his memory of his father acting as a demonstrator for early pianos and expressing his enthusiasm for them. :tiphat:


A sellers word about the products he wants to sell should be taken with a grain of salt.:cheers:


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Bach wasn't the seller. He endorsed the product, and what we know about his life and character doesn't suggest he would have done so if he didn't believe in it.


----------



## Mandryka

I wonder if he wrote any music with the piano's sustain and dynamic range in mind. Some people say the ricercar a 3 from opfer but I don't hear it as particularly pianistic.

The pianos that he sold and approved of were by Silbermann, I don't know if I've ever heard one. I wonder what they sound like.

Oh here's a copy of one






And for contrast on a harpsichord, which I prefer I think -- though part of it may be the performances (this harpsichordist seems more interesting than that pianist to me!)






The ornamentation is so much more elegant on the harpsichord, the voicing more subtle, the tone more rich. If those were the pianos that Bach praised up, I don't think he exercised very good judgement, or maybe he wanted to make some money from them.


----------



## premont

Animal the Drummer said:


> Bach wasn't the seller. He endorsed the product, and what we know about his life and character doesn't suggest he would have done so if he didn't believe in it.


Bach acted as an intermediary for Silbermann, and are you sure, that he wasn't paid for it. 
And even if he approved Silbermann's fortepianos, one cannot from this deduce, that he would approve a Steinway.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

He may well have been paid for it for all I know, but AFAIC his life and character make it clear that he wouldn't have endorsed the pianos even for money if he didn't believe they deserved it. He had way too much love and respect for music to do that.

One cannot deduce that Bach would approve a Steinway but one can certainly deduce that he would not automatically have insisted on original instruments, as critics of playing Bach on the piano here and elsewhere habitually seem to do.


----------



## Pugg

memewaffle said:


> Italian Concerto or Goldberg Variations. I'd say the Goldberg Variations have the upper hand; the most heavenly music I've ever heard.


It's spinning now, fantastic work.


----------

